# The NVIDIA GTX580/570 Clubhouse



## douglatins (Nov 27, 2010)

Member|Model
douglatins|580
LoneReaction|580
Bjorn_Of_Iceland|580
Animalpak|580
deathmore|580
travva|580
erocker|580
lisburnni|570
Red_Machine|580
the54thvoid|580
Ross211|570
Jamborhgini313|580
Krony|580
trt740|580
char[] rager|580
{JNT}Raptor|580
Maelstrom|570
eroc|570
HammerOn|580
Hey guys, if you have a GTX500 card and want to be part of something awesome, post here!

I will start with my vantage scores! Unigine coming soon!


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 27, 2010)

Once I get my parts in and build my new rig, I'll post some scores.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 27, 2010)

there is a 570 now?? can you do a normal vantage run with physx disabled??


----------



## douglatins (Nov 27, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> there is a 570 now?? can you do a normal vantage run with physx disabled??



No man i just created it for future users, hehe, without physix? It would change proc value no gpu


----------



## douglatins (Dec 1, 2010)

Hellooooooo, no one?


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol, don't be sad. I got one. Will post benchmarks after getting a final OC.

I need a little help with overclocking in general. How important is overclocking the core/shader compared to the memory? 

Right now I'm at 900Mhz core, 1800Mhz shader and default Mem (2004Mhz). 1125mV.
Using MSI afterburner 2.1 Beta 4. Great software.
















Big as hell..


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> there is a 570 now?? can you do a normal vantage run with physx disabled??


He showed gpu score. Physx only affects cpu score on that bench.


Heres my vantage ^^


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

LoneReaction said:


> Lol, don't be sad. I got one. Will post benchmarks after getting a final OC.
> 
> I need a little help with overclocking in general. How important is overclocking the core/shader compared to the memory?
> 
> ...



Memory provides a minimal return in comparison to GPU/Shader overclocking.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2010)

Tatty - I am easily distracted by your avatar

Is that a bad thing???


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2010)

@HammerON: When I see Tatty's xmas avatars, I lose all ability to concentrate or think about anything else and just stare fixedly at them.

It's a conspiracy, I tell you. 

_This post by a wannabe GTX 580 owner. <sigh>_


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2010)

qubit said:


> @HammerON: When I see Tatty's xmas avatars, I lose all ability to concentrate or think about anything else and just stare fixedly at them.
> 
> It's a conspiracy, I tell you.
> 
> _This post by a wannabe GTX 580 owner. <sigh>_



Me want two GTX 570's (water cooled) to replace my two GTX 470's


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Tatty - I am easily distracted by your avatar
> 
> Is that a bad thing???



Distraction is common place in the young...... but yes in ths case it's a GOOD thing


----------



## douglatins (Dec 2, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> He showed gpu score. Physx only affects cpu score on that bench.
> 
> 
> Heres my vantage ^^
> ...



DUDE! get a Thermalright 140mm brown fan on that, why is passive!??!?!?!? you get a lot more noise from the H70 fans!!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 3, 2010)

douglatins said:


> DUDE! get a Thermalright 140mm brown fan on that, why is passive!??!?!?!? you get a lot more noise from the H70 fans!!!


Dunno, just wanted it quiet . The h70's fan are hooked up in my kama meter controller.. them running @ 1.2k rpm. Good enough silence ^^


----------



## douglatins (Dec 3, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Dunno, just wanted it quiet . The h70's fan are hooked up in my kama meter controller.. them running @ 1.2k rpm. Good enough silence ^^



Even so get a 1300 140mm fan dudes


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah. in anycase, I just saw that theres some serious PCB warping going in the gpu area with the cooler.. not worth it on the long run, I might disconnect a gpu solder node or something. Decided to return it to stock cooling.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 5, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> yeah. in anycase, I just saw that theres some serious PCB warping going in the gpu area with the cooler.. not worth it on the long run, I might disconnect a gpu solder node or something. Decided to return it to stock cooling.



Great decision. BC2 is sooooo smooth with this


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 6, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Great decision. BC2 is sooooo smooth with this



I must disagree with you sir, because that is utter nonsense!


*Everything is smooth with this.*


----------



## douglatins (Dec 7, 2010)

So does any 580 owners feel cheated? I do the 570 is awfully close to the 580. OH the price we pay for premium


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 7, 2010)

Feel cheated? Just wait till people start buying the evga 570 sc, only to have it replaced by the backplate and high flow bracket version in a month... something they could have easily done at launch.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 8, 2010)

Im in

*P5582 3DMarks Without overclocking the RAM*

My system beat i7 920 3.8 Ghz with the 5870 RAM overclocked to 2000 mhz  P4686 3DMarks


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 8, 2010)

douglatins said:


> So does any 580 owners feel cheated? I do the 570 is awfully close to the 580. OH the price we pay for premium


Nope. It still is a 580. You get the full product. The complete GF110. Complete SMs, and good OC yield due to complete vrms as well. The performance gap is negligble, but a performance boost nevertheless.

As for the price, I say its quite cheap compared to VC of old. Factor in money's inflation rate and the quality components it utilizes, premium price is not what'd you call it. Money will always recharge if you spend it.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't tend to feel cheated with stuff.  When I buy things, I don't look back and doubt myself.  I'm sure I'll be happy with my purchase when I actually get around to using it.


----------



## deathmore (Dec 8, 2010)

ill join this club, i got the evga blackops edition gtx 580


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to all!

Any POV beast bioses or other overclocked variants?


----------



## travva (Dec 10, 2010)

count me in w/ 2 gigabyte gtx's!


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have an Evga GTX 580 SC on the way!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have an Evga GTX 580 SC on the way!



Very nice. I suggest downloading and running this auto flash utility. It unlocks the fans to be used 30% and 100% in precision / afterburner. At stock, bios only allows 40% and 85%.

Evga GTX580
Evga GTX580 SC Edition / FTW


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have an Evga GTX 580 SC on the way!



I see you couldn't wait any longer Erocker Im getting the same feeling


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Very nice. I suggest downloading and running this auto flash utility. It unlocks the fans to be used 30% and 100% in precision / afterburner. At stock, bios only allows 40% and 85%.
> 
> Evga GTX580
> Evga GTX580 SC Edition / FTW



Does this BIOS flash? i mean can i run the SC and get a SC 580?


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 12, 2010)

evga gtx 570 ordered an hour ago cant wait  new case and psu too


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> evga gtx 470 ordered an hour ago cant wait  new case and psu too



470 or 570?


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 12, 2010)

editted , forever making that mistake


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 13, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Does this BIOS flash? i mean can i run the SC and get a SC 580?


Yes, its a bios flash.. and its an executable.. not sure if it will work with other brands.. use at your own risk


----------



## stylemongo (Dec 13, 2010)

*eVGA GTX580 FTW HydroCooper 2 BIOS*

Does someone have the eVGA GTX580 FTW Hydro Cooper 2 BIOS?
I can't find it.... 

 if someone has it please let me know

greetz from germany


----------



## travva (Dec 15, 2010)

you guys know when any new driver is coming for the 5 series?


----------



## douglatins (Dec 16, 2010)

265 is in beta stages i think


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 17, 2010)

I now have the Palit installed running Civ V with no issues now.

Do you think I could flash it with a Sonic Edition BIOS?


----------



## douglatins (Dec 17, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> I now have the Palit installed running Civ V with no issues now.
> 
> Do you think I could flash it with a Sonic Edition BIOS?



I never flashed a nvidia, but with ati i applied oced bios all the time np.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 17, 2010)

Fed Ex are delivering my gtx 580 today. Evga which I'll flash for greater fan control.

Nope - picked it up myself.


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 18, 2010)

Tried 3Dmark 2011..


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

nice! we'll see bumps in different games soon when new driver comes out.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 19, 2010)

Count me in I have an EVGA GTX 570 Vanilla inbound from newegg.

This 570 is replacing my old but sexy GTX 260 Core 216 that has an MCW80 GPU Block w/ assorted ghetto heatsinks


Spoiler











I have intentions of using this 570 with my MCW80 using the G80 adapter kit.  

I know the MCW80 using the G80 adapter kit works great with the GTX 480/470 using included stock VRM / Memory heatsink.  I've heard the 580 uses the same mounting as the 480.  I've also read the 570 uses the same mounting as the 580 - so I'm thinking I can use this MCW80 with this 570 

I made a thread on Swiftech's forums and of course... no reply from their non existant ghost town "support forum".  Here is a linky - MCW80 + GTX 570 or GTX 580

I'll post some results when I get the 570 and let Swiftech's forum hear about this working or not with the MCW80 (for the sake of other users that have an MCW80 considering this card). 

I can't wait to see the improvement this 570 has over my 260 in Bad Company 2.  I hope my system doesn't bottleneck this card that bad.  

If this MCW80 doesn't work I'm ditching it and getting a full cover block


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 19, 2010)

Count me in!

PNY GTX 580 985/1970/2300 1.138mv 85% fan speed 73C MAX





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/224085 <------- 3DMark 11 Score


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 19, 2010)

wow ^ is that EVGA OC scanner / ati tool stable? 0 artifacts?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> wow ^ is that EVGA OC scanner / ati tool stable? 0 artifacts?



Nah, I wish though ahaha crashed in Unique Heaven. Its stable at 975/1950/2300 though. Ran kombustor for 10 mins straight


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 19, 2010)

I ran EVGA OC scanner stress test for 12 mins with no issues, maxed at 71 degrees 51% fan speed, clocks linked at 872 core - no fuss at all.

But the slightest overclock on 3D Mark 11 is causing the display driver to crash and reset clocks......

I'll test unigine with nutter settings and see what happens at 872 again...

Meh... artifacts at 872 core on unigine - fine at 850.  (look at me hardcore overclocker )


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 19, 2010)

couple of qick runs 











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 19, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> PNY GTX 580 985/1970/2300 1.138mv 85% fan speed 73C MAX



That is awesome. Do you use "Force constant voltage" in settings?


----------



## Krony (Dec 19, 2010)

Stable @ 850/1700/2100 @ 1.082v (stock)
Ill post some bench's when my Sabretooth/i7 950/Vertex 2E/win 7 pro 64bit turns up, hopefully before Christmas


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Accelero EXTREME Plus for GTX 580 the 480 kit fits*

here is something nice to know

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=736708 looks like his load temps are at 55c

you need these parts  ordered from here 
http://www.arctic.ac/p/cooling/spare-parts/117/vr004.html 5.99
and here
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.ph...RCTIC-COOLING-Accelero-XTREME-Plus-VGA-Cooler on sale 49.99 + use promo Rudolf5 and get 5.00 off


These are also nice not sure how much effect they have but they add to the look.

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000215&family=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000171&family=Accessories - Hardware&sw=4



*Almost for got, I have a PNY GTX580 Enthusiast Addition on the way so I'm in the clu*b.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 19, 2010)

does the evga 580 backplate fit the 570 ?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> does the evga 580 backplate fit the 570 ?



Yes they use the same PCB. I'm positive on this I have seen it on the 570.

In this photo he removed the 580 print from the backplate but it is a 580 backplate.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 19, 2010)

do you know anywhere to buy this that ships to the UK 

evga's own site and newegg dont  

thanks for the quick reply btw - appreciated


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> do you know anywhere to buy this that ships to the UK
> 
> evga's own site and newegg dont
> 
> thanks for the quick reply btw - appreciated



no but I believe EVGA has a European shop

try them  http://www.evga.com/about/contactus/Default.asp




UK Office
Sales: +44.791.780.7030
Sales email: lrossiter@evga.com

hope that helps


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 19, 2010)

many thanks email sent


----------



## douglatins (Dec 20, 2010)

Would someone order he bracket and backplate and sell it to me?


----------



## douglatins (Dec 20, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG my gf just found this thread soooo busted! Actually my fault she asked what i was doing and i linked her... LMAO

Woops sorry for double posting


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 20, 2010)

douglatins said:


> OMGOMGOMG my gf just found this thread soooo busted! Actually my fault she asked what i was doing and i linked her... LMAO
> 
> Woops sorry for double posting



At least it wasn't a porn link. LOL


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 20, 2010)

LoneReaction said:


> That is awesome. Do you use "Force constant voltage" in settings?



No. Does that make it more stable?


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 20, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> No. Does that make it more stable?



I don't use that either. I was hoping to ask you that very same question.


----------



## Krony (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, got it to 880/1760/2100 now still on stock (1.082v)
Ran OC scanner for 10 mins and completed runs in 3DMark05/3DMark06/Crysis/Heaven 2.1
Bear in mind till my other upgrades turn up (damn snow) it's still on XP so DX9


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2010)

I had mine at 860/1720, stock voltage 1.00.  Ran OC Scanner (EVGA) with stress test, artifacting enabled, full screen with on screen display, load limiter off (95% load) and ran it for half hour.  Stabilised at about 72 degrees, fan at about 53% (lovely quiet!) and it didnt record a single artifact.

Tried those clocks on 3D Mark 11 and it crashed almost straight away.  Likewise with Metro 2033 on those clocks....

I dont think OC Scanner is all tha great .


----------



## Krony (Dec 20, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I had mine at 860/1720, stock voltage 1.00.  Ran OC Scanner (EVGA) with stress test, artifacting enabled, full screen with on screen display, load limiter off (95% load) and ran it for half hour.  Stabilised at about 72 degrees, fan at about 53% (lovely quiet!) and it didnt record a single artifact.
> 
> Tried those clocks on 3D Mark 11 and it crashed almost straight away.  Likewise with Metro 2033 on those clocks....
> 
> I dont think OC Scanner is all tha great .



Yea, til i get my other stuff i can't test DX11 so my oc might fail too with Heaven on DX11 with tessalation and 3DMark11, ill let u know the results.
Btw i had my fan set on 100% for the bench's (pretty loud ) and it peaked at about 65c, my cable management is not the best atm and the anbient room temp is pretty high this time of the night
Also my Zalman zm-mfc2 showed a peak of 432w (it measures this between the wall and the psu)(tho not sure how accurate it is)


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2010)

Got mine in today.






So what program is good to use for voltage tuning?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 20, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I had mine at 860/1720, stock voltage 1.00.  Ran OC Scanner (EVGA) with stress test, artifacting enabled, full screen with on screen display, load limiter off (95% load) and ran it for half hour.  Stabilised at about 72 degrees, fan at about 53% (lovely quiet!) and it didnt record a single artifact.
> 
> Tried those clocks on 3D Mark 11 and it crashed almost straight away.  Likewise with Metro 2033 on those clocks....
> 
> I dont think OC Scanner is all tha great .



I think when you use OC scanner or any of the really stressful programs, the power throttle kicks in



erocker said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/12/20/7hc.png
> 
> So what program is good to use for voltage tuning?



MSI Afterburner 2.1 beta 5


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got mine in today.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/12/20/7hc.png
> 
> So what program is good to use for voltage tuning?



EVGA?  Mine says NVIDIA.  And how come your clocks are slightly higher than mine?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 20, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> EVGA?  Mine says NVIDIA.  And how come your clocks are slightly higher than mine?



His card is from EVGA. Don't worry, different brands put a different BIOS in the card so my saids Nvidia too. Also, He has the SC edition which has slightly higher frequency


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, I have a Zotac AMP GTX 580 and I was looking for a utility that would allow me to overclock and change the fan settings. Can I use Evga Precision, or what can I use?


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 20, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> His card is from EVGA. Don't worry, different brands put a different BIOS in the card so my saids Nvidia too. Also, He has the SC edition which has slightly higher frequency



Ah.  I guess because I bought the cheapest brand around I won't get BIOS updates or whatever?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 20, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Ah.  I guess because I bought the cheapest brand around I won't get BIOS updates or whatever?



It's not cheap, their all the same card that is. And for the bios, you could flash it to a different bios from another company like EVGA.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 20, 2010)

Can I use MSI Afterburner on my Zotac card?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2010)

I used the EVGA BIOS update that unlocks the fan profile to 30%-100% and at 30-40% i cannot hear a damn thing.  I swear i am amazed at how silent and cool this thing runs.  Fans haven't crossed about 55% yet.  

Gosh.

I'm already not missing my 5850's....


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 20, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> It's not cheap, their all the same card that is. And for the bios, you could flash it to a different bios from another company like EVGA.



Well, it's Palit.  From what I've seen, they're always the cheapest.  Plus I only got a HDMI cable in the box with it. 

So you think flashing it with a Palit Sonic Edition BIOS will be fine?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 20, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Can I use MSI Afterburner on my Zotac card?



Yes



Red_Machine said:


> Well, it's Palit.  From what I've seen, they're always the cheapest.  Plus I only got a HDMI cable in the box with it.
> 
> So you think flashing it with a Palit Sonic Edition BIOS will be fine?



I wouldn't flash anything if everythings working. If you just want the higher frequencies, just overclock with Afterburner and make it set it to everytime you boot windows. Plus, if you flash wrong, you can brick your card which is no good :shadedshu


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 21, 2010)

I checked unlock voltage control, but I still can not edit my voltage?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 21, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I checked unlock voltage control, but I still can not edit my voltage?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101220/Untitled774.jpg



Download 2.1 BETA 5 <-- Supports GTX 580


----------



## LoneReaction (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep.. you have to use beta 4 onwards.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 21, 2010)

trt740 said:


> *Almost for got, I have a PNY GTX580 Enthusiast Addition on the way so I'm in the clu*b.


So you gave in and got a 580 eh? .


----------



## trt740 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> So you gave in and got a 580 eh? .



Not sure it isn't here yet. I hope it's good because I sold one hell of a gtx 480 for it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 21, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Not sure it isn't here yet. I hope it's good because I sold one hell of a gtx 480 for it.



good deal for that 580 btw  tbh, it isnt much of a jump from my 480. Performance is pretty much close. But still is one helluva card (both 480 and 580).


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2010)

Managed to get a successful run on 3D Mark 11.  

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/247479

900/1800 @ 1.063v.  Temps maxed at 75 degrees.  And silent too.

I'm loving this card


----------



## Krony (Dec 21, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Managed to get a successful run on 3D Mark 11.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/247479
> 
> ...



900 @ stock volts is very nice, must be the memory that was causing the probs then.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I could pump it up to 3.6 but it's not a D0 version.  It's cranky at those clocks.  It's on speedstep so it actually runs at 3.4 Ghz.  Downclocks to 1.9 on desktop.

Tried Unigine at those clocks and the display driver stopped!  Nearly finished it too.  Moar powah!!

I'm thinking though.  Would the power management be kicking my clocks back down (and therefore crashing benchmarks)?  Or is it simply too little voltage?  

And those aren't stock voltages.  Mine's runs at 1.0 dead.  More juice you think?


Edit: someone mentioned my cpu and then edited their post.....I'm not mad.


----------



## Krony (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea i forgot thoes 920's are 2.66 stock 
and yea mine is an SC so 1.082 is stock for me thats why i just assumed it was stock volts.
Most i have tried on thoes volts is 880/1760/2100, but as i said before i am still on xp and looks like the rest of my upgrade wont be comming this side of christmas now  so i dont see the point pushing it too far without being able to test it properly.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 21, 2010)

Krony said:


> 900 @ stock volts is very nice, must be the memory that was causing the probs then.



no offense there buddy but with that Amd 5200+ running a gtx580. has to be the biggest bottleneck i ever heard of lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 21, 2010)

Krony said:


> 900 @ stock volts is very nice, must be the memory that was causing the probs then.



wops sorry there man, for jumping the gun Ive just noticed you're running a intel quad


----------



## Krony (Dec 21, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wops sorry there man, for jumping the gun Ive just noticed you're running a intel quad



No i do have a 5200+  
bought the pc 5 years ago and it's still going strong, got some stuff on order but the bad weather has deleyed it (Asus Sabretooth X58/i7 950/3x2Gb Corsair Dominator/Ocz Vertex 2E/Win 7 pro 64)
And thats why i wont post benchmark results till i get it finished as it is massively bottlenecked


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2010)

Upped volts to 1.088 and managed unigine run.

Extreme Tesselation..... Lovely.  Thats with the 900/1800 clocks.







Hexus scores on same 16AF and 4AA (1920x1080 mind, not 1200)


----------



## Krony (Dec 21, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Upped volts to 1.088 and managed unigine run.
> 
> Extreme Tesselation..... Lovely.  Thats with the 900/1800 clocks.
> 
> ...



Nice, i run 1920x1200 too on my Samsung 24", ill post some results if i ever get this upgrade finished


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 21, 2010)

Krony said:


> No i do have a 5200+
> bought the pc 5 years ago and it's still going strong, got some stuff on order but the bad weather has deleyed it (Asus Sabretooth X58/i7 950/3x2Gb Corsair Dominator/Ocz Vertex 2E/Win 7 pro 64)
> And thats why i wont post benchmark results till i get it finished as it is massively bottlenecked



sweet enjoy the new rig


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 21, 2010)

I've got the EVGA GTX 580 SC....clocked at 900/1800/2180 everyday.....947/1894/1100 for benches.....stock cooling....this card is a beast....I've no doubt it'll do 1000+ on the core with better than stock cooling.....and a little more voltage......I may hook it up to it's own loop and crank it up.....if I wasn't afraid of frying my 500+ dollar card. 

7000+ on 3dmark11....compare link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/251153
1807 on Unigine as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2010)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> .....if I wasn't afraid of frying my 500+ dollar card.



Pretty much why i'll stop at 915 core and revert back to stock.  With this card (basic version) there's really no need to overclock at 1920x1200.  Plays games (even Metro 2033 at 40+ fps with DOF off).

Really dumbfounded after all the Fermi 480 hassle how quiet this thing is.  And how well it overclocks with a voltage tweak.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 21, 2010)

I tried my 580 at 1ghz and it got all the way through vantage then at the very last bench, it crashes. Time for after market cooling


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 21, 2010)

turned the volume up on it tonight for a few quick benches , this was the best so far on 06 , clocks need to be lower on 11 which im still working on


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 22, 2010)

Krony said:


> No i do have a 5200+
> bought the pc 5 years ago and it's still going strong, got some stuff on order but the bad weather has deleyed it (Asus Sabretooth X58/i7 950/3x2Gb Corsair Dominator/Ocz Vertex 2E/Win 7 pro 64)
> And thats why i wont post benchmark results till i get it finished as it is massively bottlenecked


It would be interesting to see what benchies you get though..


----------



## Krony (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok i'll embarass myself 

3DMark05






3DMark06






Crysis






Heaven


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 22, 2010)

Krony said:


> Ok i'll embarass myself
> 
> 3DMark05
> 
> ...



 You weren't wrong about embarrassing yourself

Anyways nice card


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy shit
Talk about a "bottleneck"


----------



## trt740 (Dec 22, 2010)

still I bet he can max any game out


----------



## Krony (Dec 22, 2010)

trt740 said:


> still I bet he can max any game out



On DX9 pretty much yea, Crysis i play on 1920x1200 high settings with 4xaa and its more than playable.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 22, 2010)

well then the bottle neck only exist in someones mind as long your sustained frame rates don't drop below 32fps.  Really if you oced that 5200+ a bit more that would help aswell. At 3.0ghz which it will do no problem, you really won't have one .


----------



## Krony (Dec 22, 2010)

trt740 said:


> well then the bottle neck only exist in someones mind as long your sustained frame rates don't drop below 32fps.  Really if you oced that 5200+ a bit more that would help aswell. At 3.0ghz which it will do no problem, you really won't have one .



Had it running 2.86GHz stable a year or so ago but i'll not be bothering now as my i7 950 should be here soon.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 23, 2010)

last run of unigine tonight


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2010)

Krony said:


> Had it running 2.86GHz stable a year or so ago but i'll not be bothering now as my i7 950 should be here soon.



okay but your AMD board is a legendary overclocker. I had it and had a near world record overclock on a 6000+  Windsor at 3.6ghz way back in the day. Up your north bridge voltage 1.35 and CPU vid to N/B vid 1.375 and it will fly. This would really help you gtx 580 for now.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Okay here it is*

I have owned 3 gtx 480 and now this gtx 580 and they are all great cards but the boys at geforce scammed us a bit. Once you remove the voltage protection all these gtx 580 are, are gtx 480 with the extra cores enabled. All this BS about better power usage is that BS, once you remove the voltage protection. It does have a bit better cooler and it will overclock slightly higher but trust me if they had put the same voltage protection and cooler on a gtx 480 there would be zero difference. Even as it is I'm not seeing much difference in performance maybe 5 frames per second and my AMD chip at 4.3ghz isn't bottlenecking this chip. I'm seeing maybe 10c temp defferences under extreme load but the gtx 480 can take that so is that really an issue. Plus with W1zzards voltage protection removal command and a bit of overclocking the GTX580 rapidly approaches the GTX480 thermal envelope. Before you guys get your panties in a bunch this is a great card and I do like it but it isn't truly what Nvidia is telling you it is. All it is, is a gtx480 with a voltage regulator/temp sensor and a bit better cooler. Still there was nothing wrong with the GTX480 to begin with so any improvement is a good one. If you own a GTX480 this is not a true upgrade, and I don't think it's worth the extra 100.00 to 150.00 depending on new or used. Buy a AXP or Zalman after market coolers and keep what you have. With those after market coolers the gtx 480 will run about 30c cooler under load than a stock cooled gtx 580 and be even quieter. Plus it will over clocks just as well or near so. Love you guys but* I calls them as I sees them*.   Okay blast away!!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I have owned 3 gtx 480 and now this gtx 580 and they are all great cards but the boys at geforce scammed us a bit. Once you remove the voltage protection all these gtx 580 are, are gtx 480 with the extra cores enabled. All this BS about better power usage is that BS, once you remove the voltage protection. It does have a bit better cooler and it will overclock slightly higher but trust me if they had put the same voltage protection and cooler on a gtx 480 there would be zero difference. Even as it is I'm not seeing much difference in performance maybe 5 frames per second and my AMD chip at 4.3ghz isn't bottlenecking this chip. I'm seeing maybe 10c temp defferences under extreme load but the gtx 480 can take that so is that really an issue. Plus with W1zzards voltage protection removal command and a bit of overclocking the GTX580 rapidly approaches the GTX480 thermal envelope. Before you guys get your panties in a bunch this is a great card and I do like it but it isn't truly what Nvidia is telling you it is. All it is, is a gtx480 with a voltage regulator/temp sensor and a bit better cooler. Still there was nothing wrong with the GTX480 to begin with so any improvement is a good one. If you own a GTX480 this is not a true upgrade, and I don't think it's worth the extra 100.00 to 150.00 depending on new or used. Buy a AXP or Zalman after market coolers and keep what you have. With those after market coolers the gtx 480 will run about 30c cooler under load than a stock cooled gtx 580 and be even quieter. Plus it will over clocks just as well or near so. Love you guys but* I calls them as I sees them*.   Okay blast away!!!



Yup. 

Anyways, got my backplate and high-flow bracket. These plus some new thermal paste I got a 10c drop. If anyone is planning on getting the backplate you need a Torx T-6 bit for the screws.

Pics:


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

Question... How can I overclock this thing and retain the 2D clocks?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Question... How can I overclock this thing and retain the 2D clocks?



It'll still downclock itself even when oc


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> It'll still downclock itself even when oc



It doesn't seem to using Afterburner..

Scratch that, it does work.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2010)

Card looks great with the backplate and hi flow cover, also, nice temp reduction. I gotta ask though, why doesn't EVGA just sell the 580 that way off the bat? Charge another $30 and call it a day.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yup.
> 
> Anyways, got my backplate and high-flow bracket. These plus some new thermal paste I got a 10c drop. If anyone is planning on getting the backplate you need a Torx T-6 bit for the screws.
> 
> ...



e whats your maxed closed case temps on air under load, like occt with default fan? Before you put on the backplate and flow bracket. Or anyone else for that matter, no one tests in a closed case anymore.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 24, 2010)

Erocker would you buy me the bracket and the backplate and sell it to me? evga doest ship overseas


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2010)

trt740 said:


> e whats your maxed closed case temps on air under load, like occt with default fan? Before you put on the backplate and flow bracket. Or anyone else for that matter, no one tests in a closed case anymore.



Don't know, my case doesn't close and all of my fans are intakes.



douglatins said:


> Erocker would you buy me the bracket and the backplate and sell it to me? evga doest ship overseas



You figure out the shipping from the US to your country and send me the money for shipping + $30 dollars to my PayPal. Just send me a PM.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Don't know, my case doesn't close and all of my fans are intakes.
> 
> 
> 
> You figure out the shipping from the US to your country and send me the money for shipping + $30 dollars to my PayPal. Just send me a PM.



well that doesn't help lol!!! I like a closed quiet cases lol!!


----------



## Krony (Dec 24, 2010)

Tried 900/1800/2100 on the stock SC volts and all went pretty well but got what might have been artifacts in heaven, couple of flashes of a red star like thing, anyway got it on 895/1790/2100 now and seems to be fine.

Edit: Sneaked up to 897/1794/2110, 100MHz over the stock SC clocks @ stock SC volts.


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got my GTX 570 (Poor man's GTX 480) on Thursday and figured out late Friday afternoon that my Swiftech MCW80 GPU block will not work with it (unless you mod the stock VRM/Memory plate on the GTX 570 when using the G80 adapter kit).  It's a bummer but it does give me a reason to upgrade to a full cover block  

*Anyone got any recommendations on a full cover block for the GTX 570 ?*










Battle between GTX 260 and GTX 570... who wins ? 





3D Mark 11 running for the first time b/c I finally got a DX11 GPU 











*Cable Management ?  What's that* 


3D Mark 11 Score - P4595 3DMarks - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/283217
*
(Damnit I just realized that I reset CMOS earlier on my system and forgot to re-load my BIOS profile!  The above screenshot and benchmark run were done with my motherboard on optimized defaults... whoops.  I'm gonna post back with new results soon.)*

I've been having the gaming blues these past two days so I'm gonna satisfy that before starting to see this card's limits.  I'll post back with some more results.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn that loop is amazing


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 26, 2010)

does anyone want to buy a EVGA GTX580 back plate for me and ship to northern ireland .

il make sure your rewarded  

Stephen  

Payment via paypal etc


----------



## Krony (Dec 26, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> does anyone want to buy a EVGA GTX580 back plate for me and ship to northern ireland .
> 
> il make sure your rewarded
> 
> ...



Same lol, and the high flow plate, can't get them in the UK


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 26, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> I don't tend to feel cheated with stuff.  When I buy things, I don't look back and doubt myself.  I'm sure I'll be happy with my purchase when I actually get around to using it.



I feel cheated when something is DOA or dies soon after I have bought it. But thats about all. BTW I was thinking of GTX 5xx series but I just decided two 480's would fit me better so another one at a little less than $300 is on its way. I would like a 580 but I can't justify the cost. 




lisburnni said:


> does anyone want to buy a EVGA GTX580 back plate for me and ship to northern ireland .
> 
> il make sure your rewarded
> 
> ...





Krony said:


> Same lol, and the high flow plate, can't get them in the UK



You both need to make sure whoever you do business with has heatware BTW.


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 26, 2010)

Of course , but thanks for the reminder ,

I may as well take an end plate too when im here


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 26, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> does anyone want to buy a EVGA GTX580 back plate for me and ship to northern ireland .
> 
> il make sure your rewarded
> 
> ...





Krony said:


> Same lol, and the high flow plate, can't get them in the UK



I think erocker is willing to help you guys 

I just ran 3D Mark 11 on one of my rock stable BIOS profiles.  My Q9550 is only at 3.4 Ghz for right now, but I'm running the stock VID with this CPU (1.2875v VID - kinda high for an E0 C2Q, but I'm happy with a +567 Mhz OC at stock vcore).






3D Mark 11 - P4865 3DMarks


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anybody have a Kill-a-watt meter that is running 570/580 in SLI that want to share the draw from the wall?


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 26, 2010)

GTX 570 same settings on everything in post above -

3D Mark Vantage - P23565 3DMarks

Damn I need an i7... lol


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> GTX 570 same settings on everything in post above -
> 
> 3D Mark Vantage - P23565 3DMarks
> 
> Damn I need an i7... lol



OC that 570


----------



## Krony (Dec 27, 2010)

chuchnit said:


> Does anybody have a Kill-a-watt meter that is running 570/580 in SLI that want to share the draw from the wall?



Got my single up to 476w with a crappy system


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 27, 2010)

Krony said:


> Got my single up to 476w with a crappy system



What type usage is this? Is this the peak during gaming load? I'm most likely going to build a SB rig with either two 570's or 580's. I'm just trying to size up what PSU I need realistically. I'm thinking a solid 1000w would be a couple hundred watts of wiggle room even with 3D/2D stress tests loaded at the same time. I am just interested in what the real users are seeing. Most review sites have lower CPU mhz and vcore vs. what alot of guys run daily.


----------



## travva (Dec 27, 2010)

i don't have a kaw but i run my gtx 580's in sli, i7 @ 4ghz, 3 hds, dvd rom, and a few fans/h50 etc and have no issues at all. my psu is old but is a decent one. if you're going for a 1kw psu and don't get a shitty one you should fine.


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 27, 2010)

travva said:


> i don't have a kaw but i run my gtx 580's in sli, i7 @ 4ghz, 3 hds, dvd rom, and a few fans/h50 etc and have no issues at all. my psu is old but is a decent one. if you're going for a 1kw psu and don't get a shitty one you should fine.



Ya I have a Antec TPQ-1200w vanilla, but the cables have those darn capacitors on the cables. Plus I use that for the bench rig. I always try to size a PSU for 100% load on CPU and GPU knowing that you'll never see 100% use on both at the same time in the real world. I figure a good 850w would actually run a rig like I want with watts to spare, but 1000w is probably what I'll choose to give even more cushion. I just find the PSU calculators to way overstate numbers, and can't think of a credible review site that runs heavy overclocks.


----------



## Krony (Dec 27, 2010)

chuchnit said:


> What type usage is this? Is this the peak during gaming load? I'm most likely going to build a SB rig with either two 570's or 580's. I'm just trying to size up what PSU I need realistically. I'm thinking a solid 1000w would be a couple hundred watts of wiggle room even with 3D/2D stress tests loaded at the same time. I am just interested in what the real users are seeing. Most review sites have lower CPU mhz and vcore vs. what alot of guys run daily.



That is full load on the system to the left, will go up a bit with a 4GHz+ i7 i should think, and yea a decent 1000w should run sli easy, i know of ppl running 580 sli on 850w


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 27, 2010)

Would a Antec Quatro Truepower 1k watt power 2 580's OC'd and an 4ghz i7?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2010)

It should. However I would go for a 1200W PSU just to be safe


----------



## Krony (Dec 28, 2010)

Krony said:


> Got my single up to 476w with a crappy system



Had a bash on MW2 today and on the snow lvl climbing the mountain got a reading of 540w ish


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone getting their voltages beyond 1.15mv in afterburner?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought that was the maximum?  At least my slider says 1150.

But i'm not happy pushing voltages past 1.1v but thats because i'm a noob


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 29, 2010)

I heard you can push a bit more? But I'm not sure
I just want to hit 1Ghz


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 29, 2010)

So whats the stablest you guys can get on stock voltages?


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> So whats the stablest you guys can get on stock voltages?



Not much...Stock volts is 1.0


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2010)

GTX 580 backplates are available in the EU. http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000215&family=Accessories

High flow bracket: http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000171&family=Accessories


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 29, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> So whats the stablest you guys can get on stock voltages?



My stock is 1.0 v and it was bumming out at 820.  It runs unigine and 3D Mark 11 at 920 @ 1.088v.


----------



## Krony (Dec 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> GTX 580 backplates are available in the EU. http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000215&family=Accessories
> 
> High flow bracket: http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=M020-00-000171&family=Accessories



Yea the backplate is in stock but the high flow bracket is still on "notify me" and it's 15 Euro shipping so ill wait till both are available.
Edit: was told it still didn't ship to the UK so i went and hit pay and it's ordered, gonna cost another 15 euro to ship the bracket now


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 30, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> Not much...Stock volts is 1.0





the54thvoid said:


> My stock is 1.0 v and it was bumming out at 820.  It runs unigine and 3D Mark 11 at 920 @ 1.088v.



Hmm.. your stock voltages is 1.0? Afterburner reports I have 1.038v (not unless you rounded it off) and I can only get stablest in 800 core lol. Crysis Warhead dx10 x64 just crashes above that.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 31, 2010)

Well played through some metro 2033 high settings on. Core 900@1.088v and it played fine. Fan whirled a bit but still quieter than when I played metro with my 5850's.

Was Playing there for an hour on Metro 2033 with the 900 oc.  Temps stayed steady at 85 degrees - fan wasn't too loud and no graphical problems.  I'm assuming 85 degrees is fine at that overclock with the settings i was using (1920x1200, AAA, Tesselation on, Physx on, DOF off, All else highest settings.)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 31, 2010)

^ have you tried warhead dx10 x64? That game just pushes the system to the limits.. really shows crash on an unstable oc. I switched from evga oc scanner to just playing warhead on enthusiast 8xAA lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Hmm.. your stock voltages is 1.0? Afterburner reports I have 1.038v (not unless you rounded it off) and I can only get stablest in 800 core lol. Crysis Warhead dx10 x64 just crashes above that.



Believe it or not TRINE will max your gpu as well on high settings. I gotta say I am impressed with these 500 series cards mine flies.


----------



## Krony (Jan 2, 2011)

Started to get blue screens and crashes to desktop now with mine, Far Cry 2 is the main game but Metro 2033 has done it also, testing the 266.44 driver atm to see if it's any better but i don't think its a driver issue as it's been fine for a month, set gpu, cpu and ram back to stock clocks to see if this helps.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm on the 263.09 drivers.  Thats the official ones from the nvidia uk website.   Gonna try crysis warhead now on my 900 overclock but having no luck getting 1920x1200 resolution - buggy shitty game :shadedshu (oh, 4xAA and enthusiast).

Edit: got it on 1920x1200 through config file.  Settings as above and Fraps running, steady 40-50fps with the overclock.  Hitting a steady 85 degrees but no artifacts or issues.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone else think EVGA has just unreal customer support.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Does anyone else think EVGA has just unreal customer support.



I think they have proper customer support. It's what CS should be and it's a shame that most other companies are below my expectations.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think they have proper customer support. It's what CS should be and it's a shame that most other companies are below my expectations.



The only other company with customer support like them is newegg.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 3, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> Anyone getting their voltages beyond 1.15mv in afterburner?


You need to unlock it through bios if you want to go past 1.15 (I believe max from it was 1.2-ish)



trt740 said:


> Believe it or not TRINE will max your gpu as well on high settings. I gotta say I am impressed with these 500 series cards mine flies.


Yeah, that game looks shader heavy as well.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2011)

Man who said this cooler was quiet? It is just as loud as my old gtx 480. Still it's not bad sounding. Anyone try the backplate and does it help heat wise at all? I just ordered one.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob on EVGA forums says its mainly cosmetic but it lowers temp in the range of 2c.



> It is mainly for aesthetics, max temp decrease is in the range of 2c.



http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=724429


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 6, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Man who said this cooler was quiet? It is just as loud as my old gtx 480. Still it's not bad sounding. Anyone try the backplate and does it help heat wise at all? I just ordered one.


Its quiet because they barred it to 85% . At 100%, thing is just as loud as 480 @ 100% as well


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 6, 2011)

I was running my EVGA 580 at 850 core (900 crashed out ) for an hour playing crysis warhead at 1920x1200 with enthusiast settings and 4 x AA.  Card stayed quieter than my 5850's did (about 50-55% fan speed, temps at 80 degrees).

Point is, how fast are you running yours or is your case really cramped?  Or do you have a duff card?  Or is mine really good?

Whats peoples thoughts?  Quieter than expected or worse?

Edit: and all fans at 100% these days make a bloody racket.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its quiet because they barred it to 85% . At 100%, thing is just as loud as 480 @ 100% as well



I flashed it with a custom bios from EVGA tech and it goes well past 85 percent now.  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=725069


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 7, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I flashed it with a custom bios from EVGA tech and it goes well past 85 percent now.  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=725069



Dude I was wondering why Afterburner never reported my fan speed going beyond 85% - I must have made a fan profile twice before giving up and being happy that my card doesn't go beyond 60C on the stock cooler.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 7, 2011)

Check this badboy out:

A dual GPU by evga










http://techreport.com/discussions.x/20206


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2011)

IMHO I think it's poop.

Reason?  From what the article says it's most likely a detuned 570 sli rig.  With as little as 1GB per gpu.  I think thats a bit lame.  Given a 580 is near enough the 300w PCI limit, they may as well have gone for broke and developed a detuned 580 sli rig with theh 1.5GB per card.

If this is Nvidia's dual high end, i think Antilles may have crown, especially if it's based on 6970's.  

I suppose we'll see.

But can i just add for the 580 owners among us, the 580 is the best card i've ever owned.  Yes it cost a lot but hey - for me to effortlessly game with - it was worth it.

Edit:

Found this at Hexus regarding same card
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=28325



> However, the most exciting card - which HEXUS was apparently the first publication to photograph - was a gargantuan dual-GPU model set to launch sometime in the spring. Although we couldn't tease too many details from the reps on hand, we know it'll be based on two GF104 chips, carry 2GB of memory, support three-screen surround gaming out of the box, all the while costing less than a GTX 580. As you can see, it also dwarfs the watercooled GTX 580 that we had on hand for comparison.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Check this badboy out:
> 
> A dual GPU by evga
> http://techreport.com/r.x/2011_1_6_...eek_at_Nvidias_next_dualGPU_monster/front.jpg
> ...



Sent my GTX 570 back not a fan with this cooler. I like some of the other ones that are non ref like the one pictured.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 8, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Sent my GTX 570 back not a fan with this cooler. I like some of the other ones that are non ref like the one pictured.


Yeah, hope they give you that non reference instead. Them non-reference have better cooling


----------



## trt740 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah, hope they give you that non reference instead. Them non-reference have better cooling



I bought a MSI Frozer II 5850 for 154.00 to hold me over until some more non ref gtx 570 and 6950s come out.


----------



## TeddyRaspin76 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi. Is there anyone having a Zotac GTX580 AMP Edition bios dump please ? I'd like to try it on my VGA. Thanks anyway for your attention.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 10, 2011)

TeddyRaspin76 said:


> Hi. Is there anyone having a Zotac GTX580 AMP Edition bios dump please ? I'd like to try it on my VGA. Thanks anyway for your attention.



Not sure but it should show up here when available - Video BIOS Collection


----------



## TeddyRaspin (Jan 10, 2011)

I've already checked it there. Anyway thanks for your reply.


----------



## wolf (Jan 10, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Found this at Hexus regarding same card
> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=28325





> we know it'll be based on two GF104 chips



I think this makes far more sense than Dual GF110's, if they get all 384 sp's active, and get clocks anywhere above 750 core 1500 shader and 4000 mem it should cream a GTX580 and not be too much of a power hog.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG, i guess not many people buying these cards.


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2011)

douglatins said:


> OMG, i guess not many people buying these cards.



They're too expensive. Not many people really need the performance due to the lack of games that require it.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 20, 2011)

I got an Evga GTX 570 for christmas, but wasn't able to install it until a week ago (comp was at college). Running it @ 800/1000 for now, but I am thinking the memory could go higher from other overclocks I've seen. Will post a heaven run once I get it installed.

Edit - Here's my heaven run


----------



## douglatins (Jan 20, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> I got an Evga GTX 570 for christmas, but wasn't able to install it until a week ago (comp was at college). Running it @ 800/1000 for now, but I am thinking the memory could go higher from other overclocks I've seen. Will post a heaven run once I get it installed.



Wohoo, time to update first post yay!


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread needs more posts!
New Update:
Added an EK Nickel Plexi WaterBlock


----------



## finndrummer (Feb 4, 2011)

I received my EVGA GTX 570 yesterday. Great card


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys! I would like to join the club. Can I?

Here are my specs:

-i7 950
-Rampage III Formula
-2x GTX570 Evga
-Corsair TX850
-Viewsonic 23"hd 1920x1080(dvi)
-LaptopWD250 OS/750samsung+hitachi1TB for data
-Ocz gold 6gb/1600bus


So am I in????


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought an evga 580 SC to go sli. Will post pics and benches later


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> I bought an evga 580 SC to go sli. Will post pics and benches later



Nice bro, time for a new PSU


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 8, 2011)

Will try to get 50k vantage


----------



## Krony (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice, my Koolance block and the rest of my watercooling gear should be here sometime this week so i'll post some pics and benchies too.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 8, 2011)

Krony said:


> Nice, my Koolance block and the rest of my watercooling gear should be here sometime this week so i'll post some pics and benchies too.



Oh sweet you gonna flash it to a custom BIOS to get 1.2v?


----------



## Krony (Feb 9, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> Oh sweet you gonna flash it to a custom BIOS to get 1.2v?



Not sure yet, most i have used so far is 1.11v to get stable runs in Heaven and 3DMark11 @ 910/1820/2050 and the temps were pretty ok, i might have a go at trying to break the 1GHz if the card and temps seem to be doing ok.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Not sure yet, most i have used so far is 1.11v to get stable runs in Heaven and 3DMark11 @ 910/1820/2050 and the temps were pretty ok, i might have a go at trying to break the 1GHz if the card and temps seem to be doing ok.



I have an ek block on my Pny 580 and I needed 1.163v for 1ghz. Temps were around 50ish


----------



## Krony (Feb 9, 2011)

Btw, just noticed u have the Antec 1200 also, u put the 360 rad in the front ?
1.163v for 1GHz is pretty nice.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Btw, just noticed u have the Antec 1200 also, u put the 360 rad in the front ?
> 1.163v for 1GHz is pretty nice.



I had to put it in the back external. I don't know how to removal the HDD cages without taking out the wholething


----------



## Krony (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 2x240 rads comming and was gonna try get one in the front and the other at the back, maybe try and use the front plastic fan housings from 2 of the hdd cages and mount the rad behind them, can keep 1 full hdd cage with fan then and still just have room for a fan controller and dvd drive hopefully.
Untill it all gets here i can't really say exactly how it's gonna work yet


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the same thoughts but the 240 Rad I was gonna get was too thick and with the 580 taking so much space there's no way. I was just gonna use zip tied and strap it together using the hdd holes.


----------



## Krony (Feb 9, 2011)

Some more info Here on the build progress, still waiting for the Swiftech cpu block to come in stock then they will send it all out.


----------



## eroc (Feb 10, 2011)

I like my evga 570 so far. At 1.1v I can do 950/2100 without any artifacts, but after reading the thread about bricked 570's I'm a little hesitant to do it again. I got greedy and locked up my system running Vantage, luckily no damage was done. 
Good card overall, very low temps/noise at stock speeds, even when overclocked it never goes above 67 on air. (with fan at max, which in this case is limited to 85%)


----------



## Ross211 (Feb 10, 2011)

eroc said:


> I like my evga 570 so far. At 1.1v I can do 950/2100 without any artifacts, but after reading the thread about bricked 570's I'm a little hesitant to do it again. I got greedy and locked up my system running Vantage, luckily no damage was done.
> Good card overall, very low temps/noise at stock speeds, even when overclocked it never goes above 67 on air. (with fan at max, which in this case is limited to 85%)



Hey man you should check out the EVGA Fan unlocker if you'd like your fan to ramp past 85% of its max RPM.  

EVGA GTX 570 Fanspeed Unlocker v1.0 Released 

The tool basically flashes your card while inside Windows.  I don't ever like flashing components while inside Windows but it worked no problem.  It won't void your warranty with EVGA either.  

I wonder if the reference 570's from other AIB partners are limited to 85%


----------



## eroc (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link Ross! Does anyone know what brands of 570's are failing the most?  I would like to think EVGA uses better components than other companies, but thats just my own wishful thinking.  I find it strange that they would provide you with EVGA E-leet to overvolt your card when it could possibly ruin it.   Because man, this thing wants to go!


----------



## Ross211 (Feb 11, 2011)

eroc said:


> Thanks for the link Ross! Does anyone know what brands of 570's are failing the most?  I would like to think EVGA uses better components than other companies, but thats just my own wishful thinking.  I find it strange that they would provide you with EVGA E-leet to overvolt your card when it could possibly ruin it.   Because man, this thing wants to go!



The reference cards essentially are all coming from the same source.  With that said, most cards made by different brands have the exact same components, they just have a different sticker slapped on the card.  

I'm not saying there isn't a difference in brands, there definitely is.  You can buy the same reference card from 2 different brands but what differs mainly is how the companies handle RMA's and how well their support is.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 14, 2011)

Krony said:


> Some more info Here on the build progress, still waiting for the Swiftech cpu block to come in stock then they will send it all out.



So hows your build coming alone?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 14, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> The reference cards essentially are all coming from the same source.  With that said, most cards made by different brands have the exact same components, they just have a different sticker slapped on the card.
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't a difference in brands, there definitely is.  You can buy the same reference card from 2 different brands but what differs mainly is how the companies handle RMA's and how well their support is.


Each brands also comes with their own qa methods for oem cards as well afaik. Thus the difference in their return rates.


----------



## Krony (Feb 14, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> So hows your build coming alone?



Parts should be here today so i'll start working on it, tho i am working 14:00 - 22:00 this week so not alot of time.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2011)

I gave in and have 2 EVGA GTX 580's as well as 2 Koolance water blocks coming in a couple days to replace my 2 EVGA GTX 470's


----------



## Krony (Feb 15, 2011)

Well the parts came but i think the fittings are the wrong ones lol Link


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

O man every time i want to get some WC action, but then a new VGA comes out and i want an upgrade. Also i spend close to 600USD in shirts this weekend


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

I'am in:





Koolance water blocks arrive tomorrow


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 17, 2011)

What's better ek or koolance?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> What's better ek or koolance?


Not much difference..
I have been using koolance water blocks for a couple years so I am just used to their quality.
I have recently started using EK blocks and can say that I like them as well.

Either will do what you need it to do


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I'am in:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/IMG_1029.jpg
> 
> Koolance water blocks arrive tomorrow



WOW too me that pic just tease's me so much, bro why must you do that those cards look godly


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hehe so lionheart when you gonna pick some up?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> Hehe so lionheart when you gonna pick some up?



Lol...unfortunately bro I just ordered 2 x MSI HD6950's Twin Frozr II editions today, perfect timing now Im drooling over your pics, GPU overclock and HammerON's pics, the GTX 580 is one nice looking beast

I was actually thinking of picking a GTX 580 up and down the line grab another one but I when you compare 2 HD6950's for $678 AUD against 1 GTX 580 which iz around $649 AUD depending on brand, I figured I would go the smart price/performance route


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had enough with my noisy stock cooler. Got an AC Accelero Xtreme Plus today on sale for my 580! Too bad it's going to get here way before the ram/vrm heatsinks do. Only place to get them right now is direct from AC out of Hong Kong. I'm hoping I'll get them in two weeks at the latest.


----------



## Krony (Feb 18, 2011)

Hehe, insane looking air cooler.
Tbh i have no problem with my stock 580 cooler or temps but the main issue for me was the cpu temps so i thought while i was at it i may as well try and watercool both.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've had enough with my noisy stock cooler. Got an AC Accelero Xtreme Plus today on sale for my 580! Too bad it's going to get here way before the ram/vrm heatsinks do. Only place to get them right now is direct from AC out of Hong Kong. I'm hoping I'll get them in two weeks at the latest.



Why don't you water cool it?


----------



## Krony (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics are a bit dark, i'll try in daylight tomorrow 



















Edit: Pics stil sh*t lol, was never any good at photography


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2011)

Have to order the backplates for mine...


----------



## Krony (Feb 21, 2011)

Be warned, with the backplate on the 3/8" EK compression fittings on mine won't fit on the top of the card, u can see in one of the pics where i scratched the plate trying to screw them in, ill try and use them on the bottom but if tube management is bad i'll maybe mod the plate a bit and repaint it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Why don't you water cool it?



I thought about it and figured I'd rather go with the Xtreme plus because it will fit on just about any video card. Plus, I just can't add anything more to my current loop without getting another pump or a 655 instead of a 355. If I have this 580 6 months from now, maybe I'll pick up a reduced price block for it.

Just waiting for my kit for the Accelero now. It left Hong Kong yesterday so hopefully early next week.


----------



## Krony (Feb 23, 2011)

Got mine up and running, get 27/28c idle and max i saw in crysis was 38c


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice temps

Which thermal pads did you use from Koolance that came with the block? Did you use the gray one or the white one?
Just curious...


----------



## Krony (Feb 25, 2011)

I used the grey as it said, since then  i have seen 42c during benchies runnningn  a pretty tame  920 core @ 1.118


----------



## Krony (Feb 27, 2011)

Hit a max of 42c in this run @ 1.138v


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2011)

My VR004 hardware kit for my Accelero Xtreme Plus finally came in today!


----------



## Ross211 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ever think you'll incorporate the GPU into the loop erocker ?

Still looks awesome.  I bet the Accelero keeps the GPU cooler and is less quiet.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Ever think you'll incorporate the GPU into the loop erocker ?
> 
> Still looks awesome.  I bet the Accelero keeps the GPU cooler and is less quiet.



I go through video cards too frequently to put it in a loop. I got this cooler mostly because it's compatable with just about anything. Plus, yes it's nice not having a hair dryer for a cooler on it. This card gets hotter than most GTX 580's, now it idles at 29c and 100% load at 60c. I can't hear the fans at all.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good erocker!! I'm longing for a GTX 580 right now.....I'll probably even get one when new stuff has come out, just so I can say I've owned one


----------



## Krony (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking nice


----------



## Krony (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a thought, how about adding the 560's into the club and changing the thread title ?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> My VR004 hardware kit for my Accelero Xtreme Plus finally came in today!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2437.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2442.jpg
> ...



Have you overclocked the 580 with your new cooler yet? I am curious about the temps...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2011)

got myself an EVGA gtx570 SC  runs pretty well on its default clocks so i added a few MHz to get it up to 801/1602/1966. hits 74 degrees under full load. i will see how far i can crank it in the coming days.


----------



## Krony (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Krony (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally broke 2400 in 3DMark11 
X2411


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 2, 2011)

I want a GTX 580, why are video cards so addictive

Anyone using GTX 580's SLI or any SLI setup, do you experience any gameplay issues, crashes ect?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2011)

With 2 580's I have not had any issues (beyond Crysis 2 which I had to download the EVGA SLI Enhancement to fix).


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

Would just like to post here and say I have a GTX 570.


----------



## wolf (Apr 15, 2011)

wolf | 570

I would love to join yonder clubhouse now, bought me a spankin' GTX570 today. this model;

Gigabyte GV-N570OC-13I







stock clocks are 780/1560/3800 @ 988mv, after day 1 of overclocking she's already humming along at 950/1900/4400 @ 1088mv 

it is awesomely fast at those clocks, easily beating a stock GTX580 I would assume, as reviews of a GTX570 around 800-850 core have it matching a 580.

LOVE this card, takes a steamy dump on the GTX460 OC I had before it.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice looking card wolf


----------



## wolf (Apr 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice looking card wolf



cheers, I'm loving it.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 17, 2011)

wolf said:


> cheers, I'm loving it.



Nice card Howz your PSU handling it so far?


----------



## wolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Nice card Howz your PSU handling it so far?



I'm well surprised but the CX500 is handling it just fine! I've tweaked the max clocks down a little, as I'm unsure wether the card itself was unstable or wether the PSU was having trouble. max clocks are now 925/1850/2250, naturally its still stonking fast and now 100% stable, the only thing I havent thrown at it is furmark... but 20 runs of crysis warhead bench, 2 hours of BC2 etc... shes doin fine.

so much more surprising is the temp on this awesome revision, 58 degrees fully loaded at 50% fan speed (custom fan ramp) which is barely audible at all.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 19, 2011)

My 570 doesn't look like this:





It has the fan in the middle. And the rear is different. No other differences though besides that. Box is the same, bundle is the same, clocks are the same, vRAM amount and bus width are the same. Can't find any more info about this version of the reference card though however.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well sorry for the double-post, but I just realized now that my GTX 570's reference cooler is the same as the GTX 590's.


----------



## Krony (Apr 21, 2011)

evga do a 570 HD with a display port and a middle fan, maybe urs is a similar design.


----------



## wolf (Apr 21, 2011)

for anyone who wants to see this GTX570 compared to the GTX460 that it replaced, check out the mini review I've just put up.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144497


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Krony said:


> evga do a 570 HD with a display port and a middle fan, maybe urs is a similar design.
> http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/012-P3-1571-AR_LG_5.jpg
> http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/012-P3-1571-AR_LG_4.jpg



That's exactly how my GTX 570 looks. And apparently the cooler is quieter than the first reference. The cooler is the same as the one from the 560 Ti.


----------



## LoneReaction (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone experiencing less stability after installing new drivers? (Using version 270 now).


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 24, 2011)

LoneReaction said:


> Anyone experiencing less stability after installing new drivers? (Using version 270 now).



Not really. Although I did have more stability issues with 270.61...because that was the time I finally did some overclocking, which is for the mini-review I made. 

Regardless, no issues whatsoever afterwards though.


----------



## DJRamses (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay.. here is my Vantage (little test   )
GTX580 clocked @ 1010 Mhz
NvCpl setting: 3D Application to decide leave!
Driver: 270.61


----------



## Krony (Apr 25, 2011)

DJRamses said:


> Okay.. here is my Vantage (little test   )
> GTX580 clocked @ 1010 Mhz
> NvCpl setting: 3D Application to decide leave!
> Driver: 270.61
> ...



1010 nice  H2O or LN2 ?


----------



## DJRamses (Apr 25, 2011)

Krony said:


> 1010 nice  H2O or LN2 ?



H2O cooled.


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 25, 2011)

May I joint he club? Here are all my test.-


----------



## ERazer (Apr 25, 2011)

Can i join 

ERazer | Asus GTX580 Direct CU II

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Direct_Cu_II/images/card1.jpg


----------



## wolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Who's willing to help me with a bios mod for my GTX570 allowing up to 1.175v ?  time to give this baby more juice I want to push the envelope and try for that magic 1ghz barrier.

925mhz is rock stable at 1088mv under full load ( i set 1100mv but it actually loads at 1088) 950mhz is borderline stable and should be if I could actually get 1100-1112mv through it.

current bios limit is 1100mv.

any help appreciated


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2011)

I'm retaking my vows.  Selling my GTX 580 off as I've bought.... another GTX 580, this one:






MSI GTX 580 Lightning.    

I've never had a custom card - I always buy vanilla (rush for first tech).


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 8, 2011)

Can I join the club guys?

15th Warlock | 2x PNY XLR8 GTX580s in SLI


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the club and nice rig


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Welcome to the club and nice rig




Thank you mate! 

Sorry for the cable mess, I need to rework all the cable distribution


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

I use these NZXT extension cables for my 2 GTX 580's:
http://www.aone.co.uk/ProdInfo.ASP?ProductID=3123

They look much nicer


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I use these NZXT extension cables for my 2 GTX 580's:
> http://www.aone.co.uk/ProdInfo.ASP?ProductID=3123
> 
> They look much nicer



They do look nicer, I'll look for a retailer in the US who carry those, thanks


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> They do look nicer, I'll look for a retailer in the US who carry those, thanks



Sorry - I thought you were in the UK for some reason. I can't remember where I got mine, but here is one site. I have only used Directron.com several times, but never had any problems with them:
http://www.directron.com/powerextend.html

I also use the 24-pin NZXT adaptors:


----------



## wolf (May 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> MSI GTX 580 Lightning.
> 
> I've never had a custom card - I always buy vanilla (rush for first tech).



I hear that (buying new tech that is) but lately I've been loving the non reference cards if you can manage the wait. Gigabyte, MSI and Asus always have some really nice non reference stuff to choose from that almost always OC better, run cooler/quieter and use better components. that's piece of mind to me.



15th Warlock said:


> Can I join the club guys?
> 
> 15th Warlock | 2x PNY XLR8 GTX580s in SLI
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110508/DSC09488.jpg



dude that system is a frikken powerhouse! 

jealous


----------



## the54thvoid (May 9, 2011)

Well, after some disappointment at the stock fan profile i massaged Afterburner and the Lightning is a very quiet card.  Just played Metro 2033 there, 1920x1200, 4xMSAA, All DX11 goodies on inc DOF and Tesselation plus Nvidia Physx.  Ran at 66-68 degrees with fans at <50% (whisper, literally a whisper of air).

Money well spent... sort of.... 

And yeah, this will keep me until 28nm customs come out next year.  If they're any good!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sorry - I thought you were in the UK for some reason. I can't remember where I got mine, but here is one site. I have only used Directron.com several times, but never had any problems with them:
> http://www.directron.com/powerextend.html
> 
> I also use the 24-pin NZXT adaptors:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/Main Rig 2.jpg



Thanks for the link man  that's a very nice and clean system you've got there!  I've always wanted to build an open system like yours, but having a 2 yr. old kid just makes it impossible to do, unless I build it in my attic  congrats on a tight setup 



wolf said:


> I hear that (buying new tech that is) but lately I've been loving the non reference cards if you can manage the wait. Gigabyte, MSI and Asus always have some really nice non reference stuff to choose from that almost always OC better, run cooler/quieter and use better components. that's piece of mind to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you man! The only problem I'm having now is my SSDs are causing some random freezes in my system, I'm posting at the OCZ forums to find a solution, as it seems a lot of ppl with those drives in RAID 0 are having the same problem.  but thanks for your comments


----------



## wolf (May 10, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you man! The only problem I'm having now is my SSDs are causing some random freezes in my system, I'm posting at the OCZ forums to find a solution, as it seems a lot of ppl with those drives in RAID 0 are having the same problem.  but thanks for your comments



no worries dude I'm totally jealous, and it makes me miss my old rig all the more...  not that the current is slow... but yeah i7's SSD's and GTX580's are the shit


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> no worries dude I'm totally jealous, and it makes me miss my old rig all the more...  not that the current is slow... but yeah i7's SSD's and GTX580's are the shit



What happened to your old system? And yeah, your current system is no slouch either! 

System was fast and stable until my RAID 0 drives decided to go bonkers on me, I hope OCZ releases a new FW update soon that fixes this problem, as their boards are teeming with ppl who have the same problem as I do


----------



## wolf (May 10, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> What happened to your old system? And yeah, your current system is no slouch either!



I sold it and bought a laptop, and moved to Paris from Australia 

but truth be told, the bright side is that in Paris, I spend less time in front of my rig, and more time with girls. I love Paris.



15th Warlock said:


> System was fast and stable until my RAID 0 drives decided to go bonkers on me, I hope OCZ releases a new FW update soon that fixes this problem, as their boards are teeming with ppl who have the same problem as I do



odd issue there with the drives, haven't dove in on an SSD yet. I'm waiting it out, I want my first setup to be 2 drives in raid 0 so when one comes out at the right price that impresses _me_ enough i'll snag 2.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> I sold it and bought a laptop, and moved to Paris from Australia
> 
> but truth be told, the bright side is that in Paris, I spend less time in front of my rig, and more time with girls. I love Paris.



Wow! you've lived in some interesting places  Let's see, trading your rig for a laptop,  but getting to hang out with some beautiful french girls instead is a total win in my book any day  





wolf said:


> odd issue there with the drives, haven't dove in on an SSD yet. I'm waiting it out, I want my first setup to be 2 drives in raid 0 so when one comes out at the right price that impresses _me_ enough i'll snag 2.



Yes, it's been odd, I installed the latest beta IRST drivers, and so far my system's been running for 3 hours straight with not a single freeze, before this, it would freeze or crash after only 15~20mins of normal use  I'm hoping this solved the issue *crosses fingers*


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I wanted to reach out to all the GTX580/570 owners here on behalf of the F@H team. TPU is fighting for second place in the annual F@H Chimp Challenge and any help from heavy hitters like you could really make a difference.

You may or may not know that Nvidia cards do a great amount of work for F@H and the 580/570 does an excellent job. If half of the clubhouse could commit to folding for a day or two TPU would be really grateful. 

If your interested in helping please go to the F@H section and post in the Chimp Challenge thread.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2011)

can i join with my EVGA GeForce GTX 570? ^^;


----------



## Ross211 (May 16, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> can i join with my EVGA GeForce GTX 570? ^^;
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42180&stc=1&d=1305492223
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/...Force GTX 570 - Gelid Icy Vision/IMG042-1.jpg



Is that a reference vanilla card with an aftermarket cooler ?  I see that you have it at Superclocked speeds 

I just got around to OC'ing my 570 last night for the first time.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Is that a reference vanilla card with an aftermarket cooler ?  I see that you have it at Superclocked speeds
> 
> I just got around to OC'ing my 570 last night for the first time.



yap EVGA's Vanilla GTX 570 card not SC or want u will call it standart non-oc'ed card, the former owner just installed this Gelid Icy Vision cooler on it and it does the job oki even the fans spins with around 2010~2040rpms all the time ~.~


----------



## douglatins (May 16, 2011)

damn it i need to update this thing... I am also replacing my EVGA Gtx580 for a lightning


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 16, 2011)

EVGA GTX 580 + AC Accelero Xtreme Plus. You would think it is impossible to get this fast graphics card at inaudible noise level with air cooling, but no problem.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2011)

Behold the most beautiful card in the world...






and without the porn blue lights...





At stock it doesn't much break 60 degrees with a customised fan profile at about 48% speed and that's BC2 at 1900x1200 8MSAA and everything on max.  Douglatins, you wont regret it but you will want to tweak the fan profile, it's set loud at default to keep it way under 60 degrees but I found this profile helps...





Managed to run 950 core on 3Dmark11 and it didn't explode (but admittedly got very loud!!)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. Didnt know that the finish on that thing was kind of like brushed aluminum


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's really quite cool.  It's also absolutely massive.  12" long and a good bit taller than the normal 580.  I chuckled when i took it out of the box.


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2011)

^ Great card, was my first pick as far as 580s. Amazon had them for cheap, but cancelled my order- I got a TFII 580 though at a great price instead


----------



## LoneReaction (May 18, 2011)

douglatins said:


> damn it i need to update this thing... I am also replacing my EVGA Gtx580 for a lightning



Is it worth the cost, with no real performance upgrade?
I warrantied my 580GTX which was acting up at stock clocks, and got returned a used 580GTX OC (MSI) instead. Stock at 822mhz. Managed to get it up to 960mhz.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 18, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I chuckled when i took it out of the box.


Yeah, i know I would with a fancy beast like that 

Did you smell the box when you opened it?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 19, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah, i know I would with a fancy beast like that
> 
> Did you smell the box when you opened it?



I can't tell you what I did when i opened it..... It'd make you feel used.

Managed to do a quick run on Kombustor and Unigine 2.5 at 950 core, 1100 memory.  No artifacts at all.  It's a lovely card.  I've not bothered trying for 1Ghz but i think it will given my lack of effort to get to 950.

Kombustor stability test for 8+ mins:  Maxed out at 74 degrees 





Extreme Tesselation, 16xAF, 8xAA, 1920x1200 32.6 FPS average (Did 29.1 at stock 832, so it's a 12% increase on that).


----------



## Lionheart (May 19, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I can't tell you what I did when i opened it..... It'd make you feel used.
> 
> Managed to do a quick run on Kombustor and Unigine 2.5 at 950 core, 1100 memory.  No artifacts at all.  It's a lovely card.  I've not bothered trying for 1Ghz but i think it will given my lack of effort to get to 950.
> 
> ...



Very very nice bro I was considering on getting that card but its abit too pricey in Aus


----------



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2011)

So i installed the card, I don't care about loud fans as long as not delta loud, if they are more silent then stock i know i won't care, cause i game with headphones, today is a chilly day and i was loading at 60%fan at 60C in heaven benchmark.

I was only sad that i had to remove my side fan duct (hafx)

Also i replaced the fan on the side for a 230mm, the holes match perfectly i just had to dremel the rounded edges to fit. And the older went to the top, keeping the other company.
Also i replaced the rear one with a bitfenix 140mm red led fan and installed a red led kit from nZXT, still have a white one left, might install too.
Didn't want to install those NZXT extension PSU cables, the quality didn't impress me, not as smooth like corsair PSUs one.

Also i like to keep a straight line fan profile, i don't like constant switching like that ramp u have void, i have 40-60-70-75-80-90 with some temps to match

Im kinda excited due to the card, reason why i sound like a sissy girl


----------



## Krony (Jun 8, 2011)

Pics plz


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Also i like to keep a straight line fan profile, i don't like constant switching like that ramp u have void, i have 40-60-70-75-80-90 with some temps to match
> 
> Im kinda excited due to the card, reason why i sound like a sissy girl



I have mine adjusted so tat it stays very quiet up to about 70 degrees (about 50% fan speed).

The most i get is 55% gaming at about 72-75 degrees.  If i keep stock profile it's louder but stays mid 60's at load.

And my card still excites me too 

I'll be waiting for a lightning when the 6 series comes out (or 7 series from AMD, whichever is better!)


----------



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2011)

Ill guess ill be keeping this for a while. Maybe get a second. But my next upgrade will be a LGA2011+Vertex 3


----------



## theonedub (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

Lookie what I just got for my 570


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks sexy ;~)

Pics please when you put that block on.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> That looks sexy ;~)
> 
> Pics please when you put that block on.



Will do, but I need to head to the hardware store and get some new screwdrivers. The screws on the 570 are damn small, and some of them are hex screws.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 8, 2011)

Think they are Torx


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Think they are Torx



You might be right, I have no idea. All I know is that it has 6 points . Should probably take pics of all the screw heads before I go the hardware store xD


----------



## theonedub (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats the only reason I mentioned it, didn't want you buying the wrong tools. 99.99% sure they are Torx, 90% sure T6 is the size you need to pick up.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't suppose this would get me in????



I had 3 and then 4 of them now I am back down to two. But they are EVGA GTX 580 Refence

Specs are as listed below:
Intel i7 2600K @ 4.8 24/7 5.8@ Max So far have more room though
Motherboard: Asus P67 Maximus Extreme IV Rev. B3 
Cooling: XSPC Rasa Black CPU Block/ Swiftech MCW80 GPU Blocks/ Swiftech MCW655 Pump/ EK 480 Rad 
Memory: Corsair XMS3 @ 1600 
Video Card: 2x EVGA GTX 580 SLI 
Hard Disk: 1x Intel X25 SSD 80GB 2x Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar 
Optical Drive: LG Lite Scribe CD/DVD Burner 
CRT/LCD Model: ASUS W246H - 24" - widescreen TFT active matrix LCD 
Case: Lian PC-V1020


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Think they are Torx



Yep they are. I had to go to Home Depot to find them when I took off my 2 GTX 580's factory heatsinks.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> I don't suppose this would get me in????
> 
> View attachment 42496
> 
> I had 3 and then 4 of them now I am back down to two. But they are EVGA GTX 580 Refence



No, you need at least 5. 

Of course you're in, now start benching!!!


----------



## DOM (Jun 9, 2011)

im in but eta on card is 1-4 weeks to be shipped XD got it from amazon saved like 25 over newegg but the wait sucks 

card is in specs  cant wait been long time since i had a new card haha


----------



## KashunatoR (Jun 9, 2011)

i have been in this club since 3 days after gtx 580 release date


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> No, you need at least 5.
> 
> Of course you're in, now start benching!!!



LMAO Thanks man will do


----------



## Zyon (Jun 14, 2011)

My turn! (Dialup users: you may want to load the images one at a time )

1. I couldn't help it, they had a ~$30 discount along with a bonus wireless-N 150 USB adapter!





2. WTFBBQ look at the size of this thing compared to my GTS450 (took me some time to realise it's actually a discontinued overclocked version from Gigabyte)





3. As a consequence, so glad the hard drives were installed at the bottom otherwise it wouldn't have fitted...





4. GTX580 Lightning sitting happily with SHAW Viper-1500 *Corsair HX-650*





5. Zyon, level 1 cable management skill even with part modular's help


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL Zyon I never knew you also have a Thermaltake V4 as your case (both with GTX 580/570 and both non-K CPUs too)


----------



## Zyon (Jun 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL Zyon I never knew you also have a Thermaltake V4 as your case (both with GTX 580/570 and both non-K CPUs too)



Unfortunately I think I'm the only one with messy cabling


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Unfortunately I think I'm the only one with messy cabling



LOL then deal with it then.  

Add some case fans if you want, they really help in temps. I have 6 right now (5 if you don't include the one that came with the case).


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2011)

@Zyon nice stock hs on the cpu 

i hope my 570 comes in today... i wanted a 5870 lightning


----------



## Zyon (Jun 15, 2011)

If MSI already have HD6970 Lightning then 5870 should be long gone, try Ebay


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2011)

lol thats was the other card i was looking at 6970 lightning but i meant the 580 lightning  

think i was half asleep still 

and got the 570 today 

but wont seee it untill i get home from work :/


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2011)

OKAY HAD SOME TIME TO PLAY WITH IT NEED TO TAKE OFF THE PLASTIC LOL

SO FAR RUNNING 900/2150/1800 1.049V


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to get the image up. Techpowerup.org kept throwing an error whenever I tried to upload the original. It wasn't until now that I got the idea to resize it myself and then change the picture format, and it worked!


----------



## Zyon (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait, you're supposed to upload using TPU? Because I went old-school and used imageshack


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 16, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Wait, you're supposed to upload using TPU? Because I went old-school and used imageshack



You don't have to, but it's what I prefer.


----------



## Krony (Jul 5, 2011)

New 3Gb cards sat next to my "old" 1.5Gb


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice. What brand 3GB cards? Wish reference style 3GB cards were around when I bought my 580.

And how are those Koolance blocks. I keep tossing up between that and the AquagraFX block.


----------



## Krony (Jul 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Nice. What brand 3GB cards? Wish reference style 3GB cards were around when I bought my 580.
> 
> And how are those Koolance blocks. I keep tossing up between that and the AquagraFX block.



They are Evga ones and i love the Koolance blocks, both cards and cpu in 1 loop with 2 120.2 rads and they idle at 25 and 26c with an ambient room temp of 22c, load temps get a little higher than they did with just a single 1.5Gb card in but it's hard to tell really as it is quite a bit warmer here atm too, running Heaven 2.1 fully maxed @ 1920x1200 with 920 cores and 1.15v they hit 49 and 51c where as before the single used to hit about 46c which is to be expected with an extra heat source in the loop.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 6, 2011)

Any of you guys seen these beasts yet

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/evga-gtx-580-classified-pictures-emerge/


----------



## burtram (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you guys think of running a water loop for the 570 alone? would a single 120 rad work, or would I need a 120x240 rad? I really want to get it water cooled eventually so I can OC it, as of now, it runs way too hot and loud to OC. I have no need to have my cpu in the water loop, it's already happy as can be under the Corsair A70.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Any of you guys seen these beasts yet
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/evga-gtx-580-classified-pictures-emerge/



r the GTX 580 Classifed 3GB cards or just 1,5GB?

i see 12 blocks of memory that could indicate 256mb pr. memory block if it's 3GB on the card ^^;


----------



## Krony (Jul 6, 2011)

No info yet on the memory or the clocks or if there will be a watercooled one


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoever thought up the cooler for the 580 Classified has to be blind because its one fugly card. EVGA has gone down the crapper since Shamino left for Asus


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2011)

I will vouch for the Koolance blocks as well. They work great


----------



## Zyon (Jul 6, 2011)

How much is that rig shown above? /drool


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everybody. Just got the EVGA GTX570 SC. Instalation was a breeze, I'm on 275.33. Went from GTX275 FTW from the same EVGA clocked at 732 core and first I fired up the classic Crysis 1 benchmark. At 1680x1050 the 275 gave me 30 FPS DX10 very high and 25 with 4xAA. The 570 got 57.61 FPS and with 16xQ the average was 41.71. Amazing...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 18, 2011)

nice i just got my Mafia 2 Steam code for my EVGA GeForce GTX 570 ^_^


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like a pretty good game. My son played it but never finished it... Maybe now with PhysX on high!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2011)

I got my MSI GTX 570 a few weeks ago, it is factory OCed but needs a voltage of 1.05 to be stable! is this normal?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I got my MSI GTX 570 a few weeks ago, it is factory OCed but needs a voltage of 1.05 to be stable! is this normal?



i dunno, but my EVGA GeForce GTX570 gets v1.013v according to MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 5 and i can do SuperClock clocks without doing any voltage so i am happy, bcs u just got a card that needs a little more than stock juice ^^;


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i dunno, but my EVGA GeForce GTX570 gets v1.013v according to MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 5 and i can do SuperClock clocks without doing any voltage so i am happy, bcs u just got a card that needs a little more than stock juice ^^;



what driver set are you using?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> what driver set are you using?



sry for the delay but i use Driver version 275.33 (275.33-desktop-win7-winvista-32bit-international-whql.exe)

anyone know if CoolIT will make their Omni for Nvidia's GeForce GTX570 cards or another completed cooling system for stock pcb GTX 570?


----------



## burtram (Jul 22, 2011)

So if I want to run a water loop for just my 570, would I need a dual 120 rad, or would a single 120 rad be enough? I am just tired of the noise the stock cooler makes, and none of those air coolers out there for the 570 would fit in my case at the moment, hence my interest in getting it water cooled.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 22, 2011)

A single would probably suffice, but I would go with a dual rad.


----------



## burtram (Jul 22, 2011)

Alrighty. Just curious, since I am going to try am get it water cooled as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2011)

i keep getting freezes and driver crashes in some on my games, my card is stable in kombuster and 3dmark 11 it is need for speed shift and league of legends i have issues in

edit: bad company has issues too


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i keep getting freezes and driver crashes in some on my games, my card is stable in kombuster and 3dmark 11 it is need for speed shift and league of legends i have issues in
> 
> edit: bad company has issues too



what driver r u using? and have u tried the GPU test in OCCT?

if it also crashes with OCCT than i think u need to clean it off from dust, check temperature and maybe put on some new thermalpaste could be needed if it gets too hot.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> what driver r u using? and have u tried the GPU test in OCCT?
> 
> if it also crashes with OCCT than i think u need to clean it off from dust, check temperature and maybe put on some new thermalpaste could be needed if it gets too hot.



well temps are sitting at 73-77 during gaming, doesn't fail OCCT either.... im stumped here

using 275.33


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well temps are sitting at 73-77 during gaming, doesn't fail OCCT either.... im stumped here
> 
> using 275.33



the international one i guess, but if it don't crashes there but it's only some games it could be game related or just lag off 64bit support of the games u wanna play.


----------



## Shihab (Jul 26, 2011)

Heeeey I got a 580. Can I join ? pwity pwity pweeeeeez .

I hope this club isn't dead


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2011)

It just died because you joined.


----------



## wolf (Jul 26, 2011)

*add me*

can I plz be added to the clubhouse too?

Gigabyte GTX570 OC - stock clocks are 780 core 1560 shader and 1900 memory @ 968mv

max 24/7 stable gaming OC is 900/1800/2200 @ 1075mv

GTX570's and 580's are absolute BEASTS


----------



## MRCL (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool, another clubhouse I can be part of!

PNY GeForce 580 XLR8. Not overclocked - yet 
Very nice card and surprisingly, not as noisy as expected.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2011)

You're right. I didn't expect such a performance jump from my old trusty GTX275 FTW.

Noisy? Never heard about that.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 26, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Noisy? Never heard about that.



As I said I expected it to be way more noisy. I had 4890s in Xfire, I'm glad my eardrums still work. So I foolishly assumed that nVidia stock coolers are just as leafblowerish as ATI's.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2011)

Got it. Welcome to the green side of life.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 26, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Got it. Welcome to the green side of life.



Lol thanks. In all honesty this is only my second nVidia card. The first one being a FX5200 (I know I know I didn't know jack about computers back then) way back, all the others were ATI. From a Rage AGP Pro to the FX5200 to a Radeon X600 Pro to a 2600 to a 3850 to two 4850 to two 4890 to a 5850 and now the 580 lol. Yup thats my cool story, bro.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

from a 4200TI to a 9200 to a 9550 to a x1550 to two 7300LE to a 1650XT to a 8800gt to two 9800gt to two GTX280 to a GTX 570 lol all in the last 6 years


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2011)

It was 6600 - HD 4870 - GTX 570 for me.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 27, 2011)

How come a club for the fastest gfx card(s) is dead ?

Someone cpr this thread !


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 27, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> How come a club for the fastest gfx card(s) is dead ?
> 
> Someone cpr this thread !



I will resurrect this thread with in the coming week hopefully as I'm awaiting for my GTX 580 to arrive


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Right about time. The idea is that they are so good nobody has nothing to complain about.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 28, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I will resurrect this thread with in the coming week hopefully as I'm awaiting for my GTX 580 to arrive



From a 6970 to a 580 ? not the most dramatic upgrade, but you will have the bragging right 
Welcome to _Green_land   
What brand/model if I may ask ?




Crap Daddy said:


> Right about time. The idea is that they are so good nobody has nothing to complain about.



That's because it's _* the way it's meant to be played *_  

[/fanboy-ism]


----------

